
Anonymous Attacks Child Porn Websites and Publish User Names - shrikant
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/violetblue/anonymous-attacks-child-porn-websites-and-publish-user-names/757
======
aphistic
I find this a bit hypocritical considering Anonymous was born from 4chan, the
largest repository of child porn and scum on the net.

~~~
OpieCunningham
Nothing worse than hypocrisy.

Except maybe child pornography, I guess.

